# RIP Paul Harris - editor of Audi Driver magazine



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

With great sadness we learned today that Paul Harris - editor of Audi Driver magazine and the man behind Autometrix, publishers also of VW Driver and organisers of Audi Driver International, GTI and Castle Combe track days has passed away after a long illness.

Paul was a driving force behind many Audi and VAG scene events and brought together many enthusiasts.

I knew Paul through working on the club magazine and spoke with him many times. He was always very helpful and will be sadly missed by all concerned.

I hope people will still give their support to Autometrix and those carrying on his lifelong passion for the cars and the brand.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very, very sad indeed 

I knew Paul for 17 years - since I first joined Club Audi, of which Paul was our president. 
Paul wasn't only editor of Audi Driver and VW Driver; he also organised unforgettable car treasure hunts in France and he promoted the Audi brand like no other always striving for excellence, bringing together many like minded people.

My feelings go out to, Ann, his wife and all his friends and colleagues who usually became his friends.

Rest in peace, Paul. May your idea of uniting different Audi branches live on.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I didn't know Paul Harris personally, but was a subscriber to VW Driver / Audi Driver for many years. His passion and knowledge of the brand was second to none. He will be sadly missed.
My condolences go out to his friends, family and everyone associated with VW and Audi driver magazines.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very sad news. Only spoke to him once but it was clear that as said above, he was a real enthusiast with a real passion for the marque.

Thoughts to his family and friends.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very sad new let's hope the brand/events retain the passion and drive as a tribute to him.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very sad news , a sad loss


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I can only empathise with the remarks above. He was instrumental in my transition from VW to Audi.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spoke to him a few times, a genuinely nice chap, was so chuffed to have a picture of my car in one of his magazines.

A great loss.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Read about Paul Harris here

http://www.audidrivermag.co.uk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An inspiration to anyone wanting to make a mark and achieve something. An interesting obituary.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Audi Driver magazine is on the shelves now with a fitting tribute to Paul.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I wonder if my local WHSmith will have one :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Audi Driver International event is held this weekend at Castle Combe race circuit with the annual awards presentation at the Swindon Hilton. See the events section for details.

This is a major part of Paul's lasting legacy and marks the man, his influence and support for all involved. He will be sadly missed this year but let's mark his achievements with a well attended event and in support of those continuing the good work. I'm sure that's what he would have wanted. See you there!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

At the ADI - a standing ovation for Paul ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was very moving.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

HAD A CHANCE TO TALK WITH HIM ONLY A FEW TIMES THIS LAST YEAR .. HE WAS ALWAYS NICE

NEVER HAD A BAD WORD ABOUT ANYTHING.

MAY HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS BE COMFORTED

THANKS FOR ALWAYS TREATING ME NICE...

YOURS, bRETT.


----------

